# carpet plants and corydoras and hoplo



## arron nolan (30 Mar 2013)

Im looking to have carpet plants in my tank but im abit unsure weither i should or not because i have 6 corys, 2 hoplos and dont wanna put carpets in if there going to rip them up. im new to aqua scaping. any advise would be amazing. thankyou


----------



## jimwalsh (30 Mar 2013)

in my limited experience it does depend on the plant.

I have 2 corys and they made merry mischief with the HC when I attempted to plant that.

the dwarf hairgrass seems to have been abit more resilient to their rooting.

something like blyxa japonica could work and makes a nice carpet if kept small


----------



## arron nolan (30 Mar 2013)

Thankyou for your reply. i guesed that might be the case. iv got a few plants very simular to the one you showed me. il save abit of money then  manythanks


----------



## Willard (30 Mar 2013)

Hi Arron
I have 9 corys, 6 pandas and 3 sterbai and I have dwarf hairgrass growing quite well, although I wouldnt call it a carpet. They have the odd rummage but done no damage at all. In fact they help dislodge bit of food etc that get stuck in the leaves. Wonderful little fish.


----------



## Ed Seeley (30 Mar 2013)

Hoplos get pretty big.  When I used to keep one I found that it would uproot most types of stem plants by swimming through them after replanting, never mind carpet plants!  One of my favourite fish though - makes me wish I had a big softwater tank filled with discus, angels, festives, Satanoperca, hoplos, bleeding heart and diamond tetras and some Brochis, but not sure they'd let me grow any plants in there!


----------



## arron nolan (31 Mar 2013)

Iv got a another tank with cichlids and an aray of catfish from featherfins to white spot doradids so if they grow to big i could put them in ther if you think theyd hokd there own? Thankyou all for your help i realy apreciate it


----------



## Ed Seeley (31 Mar 2013)

Depending on what cichlids you have then they should be ok.


----------



## Manrock (1 Apr 2013)

Hairgrass and corys are ok, although they do uproot it quite a bit. Just needs replanting every so often.


----------



## lurch1000 (1 Apr 2013)

Cory shouldn't bother the plants too much if you leave them a beach. I have hair grass and s.repens that they root near, but don't disturb. I also have some micranthemum micranthemoides that has shallow roots yet survived fine.


----------



## arron nolan (3 Apr 2013)

Thankyou all for you advise.its been a huge help. still abit confused by plant familys because sooo many plants look the same but il get ther.


----------

